# Autofill website Form



## IUmatt (Jan 13, 2004)

I am trying to fill out forms of a website, with customer data, such as name, address, city, state, credit card information, etc. I am doing this repetitivily nearly 30 times a day. 

The customer data comes in a text document, and then I have to manually imput this data into the forms. 

I was wondering if anyone knew any way to shorten this process?


Thanks guys!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi ! I believe the 'Google Toolbar' is capable of this ........

http://toolbar.google.com/

Also

RoboForm is a free password manager and one-click web form filler

http://www.roboform.com/


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

A product called ShortKeys might do the trick.

http://www.shortkeys.com/

But all the products mentioned so far are probably only good for when you are filling out forms with the same data over and over again. If the text data that you have coming in is different data every time, then I see no way around the old "cut and paste" method.


----------



## cisco2004 (Nov 4, 2003)

Roboform is very good for this.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

i bought roboform and i"m very happy with it...plus they update it once in awhile....


----------

